# 2 BORN LOSERS...Kings fans beware!



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Giving the Kings fans a head up on Bonzi/SAR. Both are just losers who bring BAD karma where ever they go. Bonzi is just a punk and shareef is just not a winner. I watched them both in portland......SAR gives it his all but rarely has a big bucket when you need it. His stats will look great but the team usually loses when they do. Bonzi is either HIT or MISS...he will have a 35 point nught and a 4 point night. He will kill the blazers, pistons and mavs for specific reasons. Bon Bon is a waste of the kings money and will embarrass your proud franchise at some point.

With that said I wish you guys the best of luck this year and look forward to you kicking the crap out of the Blazers high school lineup. It will be one step closer to having our GM fired.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm not sure it's because they are 'born losers', but they do not fit the Kings system very well. Kings run a passing offense but both of those guys are isolation type players. We will see if they can adjust.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh please Reef and Bonzi will fit in , it just takes times


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

Mixum, you are absolutely right. Bonzi Wells and SAR are PROVEN, perennial losers in the NBA. Not only that, but they have two of the lowest basketball IQs in the league. This is why I predicted the Kings to win 35-45 games this year. If they do any better than .500 it will be *in spite* of Wells and Rahim, not because of them.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Are they "losers" just because they played on some terrible Blazers teams?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SAR = Only guy on the team shooting over 50%
Bonzi = 22 Points and 18 boards vs. Houston


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

It's mixum, trust me, you don't want him on your board. AT all. He's been banned from the Blazer forum for trolling and is just going around dissing the Blazers now because of it. SAR is a fine player, Bonzi is the guy you have to worry about, he is a cancer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Are they "losers" just because they played on some terrible Blazers teams?


Bonzi Wells has never missed the playoffs in his career.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Are they "losers" just because they played on some terrible Blazers teams?


technically (as alluded to) Bonzi actually didnt play on terrble Trail Blazer teams.

this is just mixum being mixum, showing why he isn't welcome in the Trail Blazers forum anymore. Notice he didn't respond to any of this, right?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

SAR what a loser - scoring 6 pts in a row - then getting fouled @ an offensive board with 1 sec left and hitting both free throws

wow what a loser thing to do :angel:


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

Bonzi gave us some good minutes. He's a player. There has never been a question about his talent, he's just a head case. He was welcomed with open arms in Memphis. Fans gave him standing O's in the beginning. Unfortunately, just like in Portland, he torn the team apart. He's BB's version of T.O I think. He will get TF's for doing crazy stuff, and usually during critical moments in the game. 

Eventually the coaches will do something that will set him off. Once it happens he will become basically a useless player & and a distructive force on the team from that point on, at least that has been his pattern. Maybe he's learned his lesson & it won't happen this time. I hope so.

The Memphis fans loved him when he came to town, and couldn't wait to get rid of him. It, unfortunately, appears to be a similar story where ever he goes. I hope it works out for you guys and for Bonzi. He's burnt a lot of bridges where he's been. Maybe it will be different with the Kings.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

losers? bonzi has always played on winning teams for one. he had some immaturity problems in portland and later was discontent with playing time in memphis, but this bonzi is different.

as for reef, the guy hasn't play for a winning team in his career, but it's not his fault. he is a dang fine player, and is currently playing some great ball for the kings. if anything, he won the suns game for us, hitting some huge buckets and hit big big freethrows, and was there to force diaw into a bad shot. the only loser here is you for baiting.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

c_dog said:


> losers? bonzi has always played on winning teams for one. he had some immaturity problems in portland and later was discontent with playing time in memphis, but this bonzi is different.
> 
> as for reef, the guy hasn't play for a winning team in his career, but it's not his fault. he is a dang fine player, and is currently playing some great ball for the kings. if anything, he won the suns game for us, hitting some huge buckets and hit big big freethrows, and was there to force diaw into a bad shot. the only loser here is you for baiting.


It's a shame that you think that "this bonzi is different".

He's the same snake oil salesman in Sacramento, that he was in Memphis and Portland.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Hap said:


> It's a shame that you think that "this bonzi is different".
> 
> He's the same snake oil salesman in Sacramento, that he was in Memphis and Portland.


no, the only reason he was unhappy in memphis was because of the lack of playing time. he's done with that portland rep a long time ago. this is a guy who's reached the point of his career where he doesn't want to play babysitter for 20 minutes, he wants to go out there and get that ring.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Anyone who disses SAR should be SHOT :banana: I watched SAR in Vancouver, and I'm one of the original Vancouver fans. When I was watching SAR, and Bibby had GREAT GREAT Chemistry with each other, and they fed off each other so well. Not sure not, but they where best friends in their time in Vancouver. SAR is a great guy in the locker room, and if anything he's the guy who motivates the team to win. He's never going to demand a trade or put down a team, this guy gives it 100% ALL THE TIME! It's the team whose losing, NOT SAR.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

What's your record?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

TP3 said:


> What's your record?


This has little to do with Reef or Bonzi and more to do with RA, Bibby and Peja. 

RA for not getting this starting unit playing together in the preseason more often. Also for not helping instill an identity on the team. He's not imposing his will on this team and they are playing willy-nilly right now.

Bibby for not being the leader he's claimed to be. He talked all pre-season about passing and distributing, but it seems like he's looking for his shot and not helping the offense. His defense is atrocious and it's because of him allowing guard penetration that we can't play ANY defense.

Peja for thinking he's the man. Peja is a GREAT shooter when set. He's a decent shooter when moving. He's an average shooter when he has to create. He's a terrible finisher. He needs to play to his strengths and quit forcing the game. It will come to him.

I commend Reef and Miller at this point. They both have done the little things and have been the primary passers on the offensive end.

Bonzi has had some flashes, but he is pushing too hard for his shot and has shown low BB IQ when it comes to spacing and play set up. He's probably the biggest black hole of the team right now. His defense leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Reef is balling nowadays, but he is not fit for the Kings offense. He is a back to the basket player, not a person who will make many passes out of the post. I for one being a net fan believe he would have been a better fit w/ NJ, where he could play his game. Shareef is a great player and i respected his decision not to accept a lower year deal with the nets, but he looks like he lost a step. ANyway the Kings recent bad play cannot be contributed to Shareef.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

c_dog said:


> no, the only reason he was unhappy in memphis was because of the lack of playing time. he's done with that portland rep a long time ago. this is a guy who's reached the point of his career where he doesn't want to play babysitter for 20 minutes, he wants to go out there and get that ring.


he was unhappy in memphis beacuse bonzi has issues that he needs to deal with. It's not just a coincidence that he's had issues with his high school team, his state all star team, his first NBA team and his 2nd NBA team..

and it's no coincidence that he has a reputation among employees of the Trail Blazers of being a total jerk, and among other NBA players of being a jerk.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> He's never going to demand a trade


Never? Well, maybe not from Sacramento, but he sure did up in Portland summer before last. 

barfo


----------

